
Show HN: Data store with change-request mechanic - amirouche
http://copernic.space/query/?uid0=d35bb74f-710a-42dd-809b-63abc02fb748&key0=key%3F&value0=value%3F
======
amirouche
The code is at:
[https://github.com/amirouche/copernic](https://github.com/amirouche/copernic)

A quick tour is available at:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqbYfuOhG9w](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqbYfuOhG9w)

Here is the equiavlent of the following SPARQL query:

    
    
      SELECT ?uid ?key ?value WHERE {
        ?uid <http://title> "copernic" .
        ?uid ?key ?value
      }
    

link:
[http://copernic.space/query/?uid0=uid%3F&key0=title&value0=c...](http://copernic.space/query/?uid0=uid%3F&key0=title&value0=copernic&uid1=uid%3F&key1=key%3F&value1=value%3F)

